# Trainer suggests 90g of protein???



## reg56 (Jan 4, 2005)

Today I just had a talk with one of the nutritionist/physical trainers at the gym I go to.  She had a look at one of my fitday journal days and she was flipping out because she thinks I'm having way to much protein.  My daily totals on average usually amount to 2600-2800 cals with about 70g fat/ 285g carbs/ 255 protein.  She suggests that I should only be taking in 90g of protein per day.  I weigh 198 by the way.  She also said that if I take more than this, then all the excess protein will be stored as fat.  She's a nice girl so I didn't want to argue with her that much, so I just kept nodding my head, lol.

 Any input on this?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 4, 2005)

_Athletes have different needs. _


----------



## reg56 (Jan 4, 2005)

True, but it just seems wrong to be taking in 90g of protein when I see people on these forums say 1g per pound of bodyweight should be the minimum.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 4, 2005)

She shouldn't be allowed to counsel people on nutrition. Please tell me she isn't a certified Dietitian. What are her qualifications?


----------



## reg56 (Jan 4, 2005)

She's a MS in health promotions and a BS in exercise [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]physiology[/font]


----------



## Vieope (Jan 4, 2005)

_Is she hot? _


----------



## reg56 (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

BBers and Dieticians/nutritionists have been having this battle for years.  You would be surprised to know that current research shows that 90g of protein is plenty for an athlete your size.  There has yet to be a single study showing that 1g per lb of bodyweight is optimal.  From all the stuff I have read 1g per kg is about right which is what she told you.  Keep in mind that I still take in around 150g of protein and I am 227.

You must also take into consideration that very few studies have been done with mass quantities of protein.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 4, 2005)

reg56 said:
			
		

> Yes.


_Ask her to explain nutrition to you over dinner. _


----------



## reg56 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Jan 4, 2005)

reg56 said:
			
		

>


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2005)

She is basing this on the average individual, daily protein requirements range from 0.8 - 1.0 grams/kg body weight for an average person which would put you at 90 grams per day.  Endurance athletes need slightly more 1.2 - 1.4 grams/kg body weight and power athletes 1.4 - 1.8 grams/kg body weight.  
Excessive protein can lead to fluid imbalance, calcium excretion, kidney and or liver damage and weight gain.


----------



## topolo (Jan 4, 2005)

if she's hot i would do what she says


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd still do 1g per 1lb. Then lie to her, so she'll still date you.


----------



## squanto (Jan 4, 2005)

ok, maybe you dont need all that protein... lets just go with this for a minute.
but the protein being converted to fat? thats insane. protein does convert to fat if youre over your required calories for the day, but actually at a slower rate than carbs.

if she said youre eating too many calories that would be one thing, but protein converting to fat is absurd. if there is too much protein there, which i dont think there is, then that is the wrong explaination as to why there's too much protein.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

I stick with 1G per pound but other than what "the word is" I've never seen a study otherwise.  I figure this much, in order to meet my caloric needs by only getting 50-60G of protein per day, I've be eating a hell of a lot of carbs to make up the difference and I'm not ready to walk around feeling like a beach ball all day.

Protein does not turn to fat per say however, gluconeogenesis is when the body gets excess protein it turn that protein in glucose and we all know what that means after that.  Too much glucose in one sitting causing a rise in blood sugar levels, insulin spike and excess gets strored as fat  So technically it doesn't turn to fat but extra protein does have the potential to cause some fat storage.


----------



## squanto (Jan 4, 2005)

so why would it be that when cutting to low bf, you reduce the carbs and fat, and not the protein? i thought protein converted to fat at half the rate of carbs... i could be wrong, by no means am i a professional nutritionist.

all food has the potential to cause fat storage.
Gluconeogenesis:
The process of making glucose (sugar) from its own breakdown products or from the breakdown products of lipids (fats) or proteins. Gluconeogenesis occurs mainly in cells of the liver or kidney.

wouldnt that occur from other things besides protein too like fats? its just my understanding that if youre gonna eat something in excess, protein is probably the best thing...


----------



## sara (Jan 4, 2005)

Gyms just follow the food pyramid rules and dont want to get their selves into problems.. ask any trainer who competed for a show, there is no way they only consume 90 grams protein 

Trainers at gyms even tell you that you can eat everything you want and still loose body fat.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

squanto said:
			
		

> so why would it be that when cutting to low bf, you reduce the carbs and fat, and not the protein? i thought protein converted to fat at half the rate of carbs... i could be wrong, by no means am i a professional nutritionist.
> 
> all food has the potential to cause fat storage.
> Gluconeogenesis:
> ...


Yes, by all means, protein is the best thing to over eat if you are going to over eat anything.  No question!  

I'm not saying she is right because to be quite honest I don't think any of us know the TRUE answer with scientific facts.  We can only answer based on our what has worked well for us and bodybuilders for years now and that is 1-1.5G of protein per pound of bodyweight.  Are we right, I don't know!  I'm not willing to drop my protein to 50-60G to find out that we do in fact need 1-1.5G per of bodyweight because if I lose muscle in the process I won't be happy.


----------



## KarlW (Jan 4, 2005)

If maintenance cals = 2600
90g protein = 360 cals
healthy amount of fat is around 20% = .2 x 2600 = 520 cals
are we suggesting that the other 1720 cals come from carbs?
thats P/C/F of 14/66/20

Am I correct? I don't see many PCF ratios like this around.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Endurance athletes need slightly more 1.2 - 1.4 grams/kg body weight and power athletes 1.4 - 1.8 grams/kg body weight.


There are studies that support this, and it is now taught to dietitians, so they are coming around. With adequate calorie intake, 1.8 g/kg is sufficient. They base the numbers with the expectation that you will have your energy needs met by carbs and fat. So, the amount of protein needed is based on how much you body needs to perform its various functions. If you don't have your energy needs met by carbs and fat (like on a cut), you will need more protein.


----------



## LAM (Jan 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Excessive protein can lead to fluid imbalance, calcium excretion, kidney and or liver damage and weight gain.



there are no studies that show a healthy kidney is damaged as the result of a high protein diet...


----------



## LAM (Jan 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Protein does not turn to fat per say however, gluconeogenesis is when the body gets excess protein it turn that protein in glucose and we all know what that means after that.  Too much glucose in one sitting causing a rise in blood sugar levels, insulin spike and excess gets strored as fat  So technically it doesn't turn to fat but extra protein does have the potential to cause some fat storage.



 

also, gluconeogenesis expends more energy than does simply excreting excess AA's  by the kidneys in urine.  this is why gluconeogenesis is not a major contributer to fat storage.  the human body is designed to expend as little energy as possible...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

Hell, I've been reading Max-OT e-book.  The author suggests making 53% of your calories protein; this is supposedly based on some scientific stuides, although I would like to read the study myself.  I think that's excessive, but just some food for thought.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2005)

Only study I've found and it's not in our favor - http://www.wsu.edu/~strength/protnov.htm


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Only study I've found and it's not in our favor - http://www.wsu.edu/~strength/protnov.htm



They're suggestion seems to be 1.6-1.7 g/kg (.73-.77 g/lb) of bodyweight.  However, they did say "nitrogen balance was significantly more positive in the  group ingesting 2.62 g/kg (1.19 g/lb) of protein per day."

I don't think this paints the whole picture.  Not only does protein help build muscle, but it necessary to repair any tissue damage that occurs.  This is important in resistance training; joints, ligaments, and tendons are also stressed as a result of resistance training.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh, I agree wholeheartedly!  I just wanted to provide any studies I could find both pro and con.  I'm still looking though


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

Give her a copy of my Fitday Journal and see what she says.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2005)

That study is riddled with problems.


----------

